
Ask HN: People who looked down upon Node.js/JS, has ES6/etc. changed your views? - zuck9
The JS ecosystem has gone through a lot of development recently, and with incredibly fast pace. ES2015, ES2015+, Babel, React, Angular, TypeScript.<p>People who looked down upon Node or JS in general, have your views changed?
======
freestockoption
I used to be very pro object oriented (Java, C#, etc). Saw JS as a hack. Then
I tried it and realized that it made my development time shorter. Thing is,
it's a programming language and it can be as good or terrible as you want it
to be.

Just because I moved to JS, doesn't mean I threw away the best practices I
learned earlier. I still take a careful look at node packages I use and try to
understand how it works before blindly using it. I've worked with some people
who would look up something on npm, then immediately go npm install and go to
production. You can do that in Java, too.

Only thing I worry about now is that I don't use Java, C#, etc enough to prove
to job recruiters that I'm not rusty.

------
cnp
ES6 is is such a lovely language to write

------
WalterSear
I can't see why it would.

It amplifies much of the criticism of JS and the JS ecosystem that I have been
presented with.

------
bbcbasic
Yes I admit years ago I hated JS but mainly because I had to work with IE5.
Now it's interesting to me as an alternative paradigm I.e. the prototype based
OO. Still prefer Haskell tho.

------
precium
No

